# Deepcool Comes To Overclock.net! (Exclusive Giveaway) *ENDED*



## ENTERPRISE

*SWEEPSTAKES – OFFICIAL RULES, TERMS AND CONDITIONS*​ 
*2018 Deepcool (GamerStorm) Giveaway *– Enter by visiting www.overclock.net and following all instructions for completing the entry form that appears in the contest area. The Deepcool Giveaway by GamerStorm (prize provider) will begin at 10:00 a.m. (EST) on Monday August 27, 2018 and all entries must be received by 4:00 p.m. (EST) on Sunday November 4, 2018 (the "Contest Period"). One weekly winner will be selected and notified on September 24th, October 1st, 8th, 15th, 22nd, 29th and November 5th. You may enter the contest once per person. Seven (7) weekly winners will be chosen at random and contacted by VerticalScope Inc.’s staff. 

*1. NO PURCHASE OR PAYMENT OF ANY KIND IS NECESSARY TO ENTER OR WIN THIS SWEEPSTAKES. AGE/RESIDENCY RESTRICTIONS, VOID WHERE PROHIBITED. *

*2. PRIZE:* Seven (7) Winners will be randomly selected each week to win a Fryzen unit, Castle 240mm AIO, Castle 280mm AIO or a Gammaxx GT TUF version, courtesy of Deepcool and GamerStorm (together, the “*Prize Provider*”)*.* Total approximate retail value of all prizes is approximately $567.95.00 USD. Prizes are not transferable and no cash or prize substitution is allowed. Prize package is awarded "as is" with no warranty or guarantee, either express or implied. All federal, state, provincial and local taxes applicable to the Prize are the sole responsibility of the winner. 

*3. ELIGIBILITY:* From the time of entry through the final date of prize fulfillment, each contest entrant and selected entrant must be a permanent lawful citizen and resident residing in the 50 United States, Canada (excluding Quebec) or the District of Columbia and be twenty-one (21) years of age or older. *VOID IN PUERTO RICO, THE U.S. VIRGIN ISLANDS, THE PROVINCE OF QUEBEC, IN ALL FOREIGN COUNTRIES OUTSIDE OF THE UNITED STATES, CANADA, AND ALL OTHER U.S. TERRITORIES AND POSSESSIONS AND WHERE PROHIBITED OR RESTRICTED BY LAW.* Employees, officers, directors, agents and representatives, of the Sponsor and Prize Provider and each of their respective parent companies, affiliates, subsidiaries, advertising and promotion agencies, promotion partners and any entity involved in the development, production, implementation, administration or fulfillment of this Sweepstakes, and the immediate family members (e.g., spouse, mother, father, sister, brother, uncle, aunt, nephew, niece, grandparent, in-law, daughter and son, regardless of where they live) and persons living in the same household (whether or not related) of such individuals are not eligible to participate or win. Only one selected entrant per household. All decisions of the Sponsor with respect to this Sweepstakes are final. The Sponsor shall have the right at any time to require proof of identity and failure to provide such proof may result in disqualification from the Sweepstakes. 

*4. ENTER BY INTERNET:* Beginning at 10:00 a.m. (EST) on Monday, August 27, 2018, you may enter this sweepstakes by visiting the contest page on www.overclock.net (https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/DeepCool2018 ) and submitting your name and email address. We will add your email address to the newsletters for Xpedo, Nalini and RoadBikeReview.com (you can unsubscribe at any time).

*5. SELECTION OF WINNER:* Seven (7) entrants will be selected on or about September 24th, October 1st, 8th, 15th, 22nd, 29th and November 5th by random selection of Entrants who have completed the OverClock.net Entry Page (https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/DeepCool2018 ). The selected winners will be contacted directly by a representative of the Sponsor. 

*6. ODDS OF WINNING:* Odds of winning a prize are determined by the total number of eligible entries received.

*7. RESTRICTIONS:* The prize package consists of a Fryzen unit, Castle 240mm AIO, Castle 280mm AIO or a Gammaxx GT TUF version, approximately valued at $567.95 USD in total. If prize cannot be awarded due to circumstances beyond the control of the Sponsor, no substitute prize will be awarded due to the unique nature of the prize. Sponsor shall not be liable to the winner or any person claiming through winner for failure to supply the prize or any part thereof, by reason of any acts of God, any action(s), regulation(s), order(s) or request(s) by any governmental or quasi-governmental entity (whether or not the action(s), regulations(s), order(s) or request(s) prove(s) to be invalid), equipment failure, utility failure, internet failure, terrorist acts, threatened terrorist acts, air raid, blackout, act of public enemy, earthquake, war (declared or undeclared), fire, flood, epidemic, explosion, unusually severe weather, hurricane, embargo, labor dispute or strike (whether legal or illegal), labor or material shortage, transportation interruption of any kind, work slow-down, civil disturbance, insurrection, riot, or any other cause beyond Sponsor's control (collectively, "*Force Majeure Event*"). Sponsor shall not be responsible for any cancellations, delays, diversions or substitutions or any acts or omissions whatsoever by the performers/events, other transportation companies or any other persons providing any of these services and accommodations to passengers, including any results thereof such as changes in services or accommodations necessitated by same.

*8. CONDITIONS:* By entering the Sweepstakes, entrants agree to be bound by the Official Rules, Terms and Conditions and that Sponsor has the irrevocable right to use in perpetuity entrants' names, user names, likenesses, photographs, voices, home mailing address, biographical and prize information, and entry materials, without notice to entrants and without compensation or obligation, in any and all media now or hereafter known throughout the world, in any manner whatsoever, to advertise and promote Sponsor, its products and services, the Sweepstakes, and for any other purpose except where prohibited by law. As a further condition of entering the Sweepstakes, to the extent permitted by applicable law, you release and agree to indemnify and hold Sponsor, Prize Provider and SurveyMonkey harmless from any and all claims, damages, expenses, costs (including reasonable attorneys' fees) and liabilities (including settlements) arising from, or relating to, the breach or alleged breach of these Official Rules, your submission, or your participation in this Sweepstakes, or your conduct during and in connection with this Sweepstakes. All federal, state and local taxes and fees applicable in connection with the Prize are the sole responsibility of the winner. 

*9.* *LIMITATION OF LIABILITY: *By participating, each entrant agrees to comply with these Official Rules and agrees that Sponsor is not responsible for any incorrect or inaccurate information, whether caused by any of the equipment or programming associated with or utilized in the Sweepstakes or by any technical or human error that may occur in the processing of entries in the Sweepstakes. 

IN NO EVENT WILL SPONSOR, PRIZE PROVIDER OR WOOBOX BE RESPONSIBLE OR LIABLE FOR ANY DAMAGES OR LOSSES OF ANY KIND, INCLUDING DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, CONSEQUENTIAL OR PUNITIVE DAMAGES ARISING OUT OF ENTRANT’S PARTICIPATION IN THE SWEEPSTAKES, ENTRANT’S SUBMISSION, ANY PRIZE WON, ENTRANT’S ACCESS TO OR USE OF SPONSOR’S, PRIZE PROVIDER’S OR WOOBOX’S WEB SITES, APPLICATIONS OR SERVICES, OR THE ACCESSING, DOWNLOADING AND/OR PRINTING OF ANY MATERIAL AVAILABLE ON SAID SITES, APPLICATIONS AND SERVICES. WITHOUT LIMITING THE FOREGOING, EVERYTHING ON SPONSOR’S WEB SITES IS PROVIDED “AS IS” WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EITHER EXPRESSED OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE OR NONINFRINGEMENT. SOME JURISDICTIONS MAY NOT ALLOW THE LIMITATION OR EXCLUSION OF LIABILITY FOR INCIDENTAL, CONSEQUENTIAL OR EXCLUSIONS OF IMPLIED WARRANTIES SO SOME OF THE ABOVE LIMITATIONS OR EXCLUSIONS MAY NOT APPLY. 

*10. SPONSOR:* The Sponsor of this contest is VerticalScope Inc. (the owner and operator of OverClock.net), located at 111 Peter Street, Suite 901, Toronto, Ontario, M5V 2H1.


----------



## bluedevil

Awesome! Good stuff people! :thumb:

Good luck!


----------



## mmonnin

Copying the important bits:



> We will add your email address to the newsletters for Xpedo, Nalini and RoadBikeReview.com (you can unsubscribe at any time).


----------



## Dalchi Frusche

Thanks for the opportunity @deepcool! Happy to see you branching out!


----------



## Moparman

I have been using your products for many years now. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 145252

Thanks Deepcool for this awesome contest.
Luck everybody!


----------



## |2A|N

Nice giveaway & good luck to everyone!


----------



## Blitzdog

Welcome aboard Deepcool and thank you for supporting the community.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Remember to get entering chaps!


----------



## Alex132

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## crazycrave

I run Deep Blue coolers on all 3 Ryzen cpu's I have as 2200g /1400/1600 as I like there performance as I notice Ryzen spikes quick and they put a quick cap to that spike as fans need time to ramp up for extra heat.


----------



## Rigobert

Thanks Deepcool for this great giveaway!
Good luck everybody!


----------



## overamdclock

Thank you!!

Goodluck Everyone


----------



## mllrkllr88

Excellent freebie!! Thanks OCN and Deepcool


----------



## TK421

entering is just filling that form right? do I have to fill it every single time before the winner is picked or just once?


----------



## diggiddi

Thx to Deepcool for the offer


----------



## Bigceeloc

Thanks for the giveaway opportunity, OCN and Deepcool!


----------



## flash2021

thanks for the opportunity! good luck all!


----------



## RealNeil

All of these coolers are looking great! Who wouldn't want to see them inside their PC?

Congrats in advance to all of our lucky winners.
Nice contest/giveaway!


----------



## Ceadderman

Entered. :cheers:

Typically I use custom loop but I need something for my Ryzen x1800 build when I complete it. Or for the 1100T system I am currently on. 

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## vix

THANK YOU guys for running this giveaway.

Entry submitted. Fingers crossed. 

-Vix


----------



## @purple

I'm also in for some gifts. Good luck to all.


----------



## Hequaqua

Woohoo.....I won the 240 Cooler!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congratulations to our winners so far 

September 24th *WINNER: *radar711
October 1st *WINNER: *Kokin
October 8th *WINNER: *Hequaqua
October 15th *WINNER: *Badwrench


----------



## Badwrench

Awesome! Thank you so much for having this contest.


----------



## crazycrave

congats on winning,, what part of N.C. you in?


----------



## Hequaqua

crazycrave said:


> congats on winning,, what part of N.C. you in?


Thanks! 

The Sandhills area....between Charlotte and Raleigh.

You?


----------



## FlanK3r

Late, but logged in  The cooler seems nice!


----------



## Hequaqua

Wow...look at what showed up at my house today!!!

Woot!

Thanks Deep Cool and OCN!


----------



## Badwrench

I didn't know what I won, now I do! Thank you OCN and Deepcool for the contest and the awesome new cooler. Just checked and it fits my ITX case (with 3mm to spare!).


----------



## rdr09

The link for the 280 AIO in the op is for the 240 AIO.

Congrats to all the winners so far.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Badwrench said:


> I didn't know what I won, now I do! Thank you OCN and Deepcool for the contest and the awesome new cooler. Just checked and it fits my ITX case (with 3mm to spare!).


Nice !


----------



## Hequaqua

Got it installed....very nice!

Thanks again OCN and Deep Cool!

I painted the brackets gloss black(the chrome are the Intel mounts)...thought it would blend into the board better:



Spoiler














A couple of money shots:



Spoiler


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hequaqua said:


> Got it installed....very nice!
> 
> Thanks again OCN and Deep Cool!
> 
> I painted the brackets gloss black(the chrome are the Intel mounts)...thought it would blend into the board better:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of money shots:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226716
> 
> 
> View attachment 226718
> 
> 
> View attachment 226720
> 
> 
> View attachment 226722


Looks like it complimented the rest of your rig nicely, nice idea on re-finishing the brackets :thumb:


----------



## Hequaqua

ENTERPRISE said:


> Looks like it complimented the rest of your rig nicely, nice idea on re-finishing the brackets :thumb:


Thanks!


----------



## Kokin

Thank you Deepcool and OCN for the RGB GAMMAXX GT Cooler! :wheee:

I will be using it for my fiancee's future upgrade as she is currently using a Silverstone SG13, so this cooler will not fit. We've been looking to upgrade both of our systems (i5 3570Ks and Z77 ITX mobos) and will probably go the AMD route with 2600(X)/2700(X) CPUs. She's an artist/designer who spends a lot of time with her computer, so she will definitely enjoy the improvement in cooling and her first-ever RGB component.


----------



## The Pook

Kokin said:


> P.S. Anyone have suggestions on ITX cases that will accommodate the 156mm cooler height? Extra points if it can show off this RGB cooler but also have good airflow!



I'd make a new thread - even though Deepcool doesn't have any ITX cases ... might be a bit rude to recommend and talk about another company's product in a giveaway thread sponsored by Deepcool


----------



## Kokin

The Pook said:


> I'd make a new thread - even though Deepcool doesn't have any ITX cases ... might be a bit rude to recommend and talk about another company's product in a giveaway thread sponsored by Deepcool


Fair point, I'll edit my post and make a separate thread. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## o0Cosmo0o

Cool contest, good luck to everyone!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

New winners to be announced soon !


----------



## serpentmoves

*deepcool contest*

deepcool has some really nice products,I especially like there cases with preinstalled aio water cooling.


----------



## serpentmoves

*deepcool contest*

WOW,I actually won week5,this is great.I am starting a new computer build on cyber monday,this will make one less piece I have to buy,my computer is 9yrs old,THanks Deepcool.I was going to buy amd 2700x,but now that I want have to buy a cooler I might go intel.Cougar panzer evo rgb case,asus motherboard,16gig of ram.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congratulations to:

October 29th *WINNER:* serpentmoves
November 5th *WINNER:* Cenarl 

We hope you enjoy your winnings. This wraps up our promotion with Deepcool. We would like to extend our gratitude to Deepcool for partnering with us for this giveaway. 

For those who have one a prize, if you have not already, we would love to see your prize in action !


*Note that Winner for October 22nd is still being contacted*


----------



## Hequaqua

Congrats to all the other winners....loving my prize!

Just a few of the effects:


----------



## serpentmoves

looks great,and the music is cool to.


----------



## Hequaqua

serpentmoves said:


> looks great,and the music is cool to.


Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hequaqua said:


> Congrats to all the other winners....loving my prize!
> 
> Just a few of the effects:
> 
> https://youtu.be/ju7TTdhJ9os


Nice ! :thumb: 

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## MattBaneLM

i have only good things mainly to say about Deepcool. I'm a parts and system builder and more than happy with DC. Even the cheap cases do ok. the aoi's have been better in most ways to the Rubbish Corsair puts out IMO

keep up the good work


----------

